# Is OCD a disqualifier?



## BGMA (May 22, 2017)

My teenage son wants to go into law enforcement. He's currently taking medication for OCD. No one outside our family would have any idea that he has OCD. He may even grow out of the need for medication. I'm looking for advice because this is something he really wants to spend his life doing. I'd hate to have him put all his effort into it only to be DQ'd at the very beginning of the process.

Does something like OCD automatically disqualify a person?


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Could even be an asset in some academies... imagine how neat his locker will be.


----------

